# Open Air Preaching



## Repre5entYHWH

what are your guy's thoughts on open air preaching? 

does anyone in here do it? if so how? 

if you think it's a bad idea, why?


----------



## Ivan

A treatise on open-air preaching, by Charles Spurgeon

George Whitefield, M. A., field preacher - Google Book Search


----------



## Knoxienne

Just so I understand - is open-air preaching preaching outdoors?


----------



## Ivan

Knoxienne said:


> Just so I understand - is open-air preaching preaching outdoors?



Yes.


----------



## Jon 316

I'm all for it! I learned to preach in the open air- the down side of this is that I can tend to raise my voice too much when I am preaching inside! lol

If the people wont come to hear the gospel take the gospel to the people. In fact its actually more biblical... we are told to " Go ye..." not to tell them to "come ye to a church meetin" (though that has its place). 

Even if people are walking by and only get a snippet-God the Holy Spirit can be working in their heart!


----------



## PresbyDane

Ivan said:


> A treatise on open-air preaching, by Charles Spurgeon
> 
> George Whitefield, M. A., field preacher - Google Book Search



Thanks


----------



## christianyouth

I think it's a good way to get people mad. Normally it's preaching to people who do not want to hear preaching, but want to shop or do something else. Just think if you would like for an atheist to start spouting off his doctrines when you were trying to shop or whatever. I'm guessing you would be pretty mad at the atheist and probably think of a couple words that would describe him, like dogmatic and intolerant. Because he does not care whether or not you want to hear his doctrine, he is going to tell it to you anyway. But what if an atheist politely approached you, and asked you if you wanted to talk about atheism? You probably wouldn't be mad about that, because the atheist is actually showing respect for your wishes. If you want to shop, you can go on shopping. But if you want to discuss with him, you can do that too. Open air preaching doesn't give that option.


----------



## Jon 316

> Just think if you would like for an atheist to start spouting off his doctrines when you were trying to shop or whatever. I'm guessing you would be pretty mad at the atheist and probably think of a couple words that would describe him, like dogmatic and intolerant.



Actually, I wouldnt be mad at all. I believe in freedom of speech. People have a choice to stop and listen or walk on into the shops. We live in a culture that preaches at us every day. The advertisements do not ask my permission, their gospel cries out from every shop window, every billboard every poster etc. 

In the City people do all sorts i.e street theatre e.g buskers, musicians, circus acts etc- I appreciate the freedom of expression that is still available today to an extent. 

At the end of the day if my neighbours house was on fire I would not quietly tap on his door out of fear of offending him. Neither would I ask him if he minded me telling him something important about his fate. No. I would shout "FIRE! FIRE! YOUR HOUSE IS ON FIRE! WAKE UP!! GET OUT! RUN FOR SAFETY!!!"

Open air preaching is a great opportunity to 'Go into all the world' and proclaim Christ. If people wish to stop their ears that is fine. If people choose to listen then reject it, that is also fine. At the end of the day- the sky does not ask permission to proclaim the glory of God. The stars do not stoop down and ask if fallen man would be upset if they speak of God's wonders! Day and night the earth and all creation boldly proclaims and so ought we!


----------



## christianyouth

Hmmm.. You have made some good points, and I will think about these and reply back soon.


----------



## jambo

I used to preach weekly in the open air a number of years ago. There was regular Saturday afternoon preaching in the town centre. Very few people stopped to listen as people just passed by. We also went out late on a Thursday or Friday night (11pm-2am) and felt this was a stark contrast to Saturday afternoons. Within minutes of preaching a large crowd would gather and and listen and ask questions. It was nearly all young people but we had many meaningful conversations from those late night preaching sessions. Some interested people you met actually came along to church for a few weeks or started attending evangelistic bible studies in homes. As a result of one open-air meeting I recall arranging to meet with a group of half a dozen girls in a park to have a bible study with them at a later date. I did a lot of door to door work in the town and it was amazing the number of doors you knocked on where people recognised you from the late night preaching and further conversations could be carried on. 

I found using a sketchboard a big help and I also found using a loudspeaker was a bad thing as people just stayed further away and people got more easily annoyed when it was used.


----------



## AThornquist

I am in favor of open air preaching, though I am against certain forms of it. For example, there are a ton of open air preaching vids on youtube. It seems to be a place for folks to show off and have a sense of pride about how much "evangelism" people do and how much they were "persecuted" by whatever guy they are yelling at over a loud speaker. A lot of open air preaching is not like what Whitefield or Spurgeon did at all. They bellowed forth sermons and rich truths of scripture to those who listened. Today it tends to be more about catching people's attention for 10 seconds, hoping to impact them by your big sign or call to repentance. This sometimes turns into shouting matches and people thinking you are goofy for standing on a street corner and yelling (though that's not necessarily a bad thing). But the styles of Whitefield and Spurgeon aren't the same as most open air preaching today. People flocked to those men to hear them, which is why preaching in the open air was so helpful--buildings didn't have enough room! Today it's just a matter of trying to get people to listen to you. At least in my own short evangelistic experience, simply approaching folks to talk about the gospel is more beneficial than yelling Bible verses over a loud speaker and waving big signs. The former allows questions to be asked and an opportunity to thoroughly share the gospel while the latter unfortunately can just seem annoying, no matter who you are and absolutely regardless of the message. OTOH, if you have several people by you and who are listening, preaching in the open air can make sense.


----------



## jambo

I had to hurry my last post and did not get saying all that I wanted to as my wife needed on the PC quickly to do something.

I am in favour of open air preaching, but only if it is done properly.

I cringe when a I hear open air preachers shouting or screaming. One can preach and be heard without yelling. I groan when I hear preachers use language unchurched people would not have a clue about. "Are you washed in the blood of the lamb?...ask Jesus into your heart...when I met Jesus on the Damascus Road..etc" I get embarrassed when the open air team are wearing suits or sandwich boards whilst speaking in 17th century English. Nor do I like it when the preachers are trying to scare people into the kingdom.

I think when it is done carefully, thoughtfully and in a relevant manner then good. One just never knows what fruit will be borne from such labours and although there may not appear much, I am always encouraged by the fact that God's word will not return unto him void. 

The preacher should have a team around him to engage people in conversation and literature should be modern. We live in a visual world and I question the value of a tract crammed full of writing. I know that when anyone hands me an unsolicited leaflet or if one is posted through my door that has too much writing on it I bin it regradless. One does not have time to read anything lengthy or any wish to read something unappealing. Tracts or leaflets that are short and to the point are more beneficial.


----------



## Repre5entYHWH

christianyouth said:


> I think it's a good way to get people mad. Normally it's preaching to people who do not want to hear preaching, but want to shop or do something else.



is this considered pragmatism? 

i used to think the same thing about witnessing in general, but you will offend someone either way... but i would rather not offend God. 

do open air preachers prepare a message just as normal preachers?


----------



## Edward

In the early 90s, there was a Black guy who would stand at a bus transfer point during the lunch hour in downtown Dallas and hold forth with an open Bible in his hand. The business folks tended to glance at him as they walked by, but I suppose folks waiting for a bus were more of a captive audience. I don't know how effective it was; perhaps he planted some seeds.


----------



## Kevin

About 20 years ago I lived in FL (Escambia co) & I saw a lot of "open air" preaching.

These men were always wearing a suit (in Fl!), and holding a big leather bound (KJV) in one hand and using it as a megaphone to shout at cars waiting for the light.

No one could hear them, no one knew what they were saying, what they were saying was probably nuts anyway. ( They were Ruckmanites)

I have never yet seen a model that convinced me that it was effective...


----------



## Michael Doyle

I have preached in the open air on several occasions and am preparing to do it habitually as the weather stays nice. What could be wrong with it? I do understand not yelling at folks for starters and I for one do not. If one person gets saved from it after preaching 40 years, is it effective?

Many a great man of God preached in the open air. I believe it is the Christians reasonable service to take the gospel to the streets. To some open air, to some , one to one and to some just striking up a conversation with your neighbor. 

My word, how can a Christian say that taking the gospel to unbelievers is a bad thing. They might get mad or offended...and? The object is not to offend but to make disciples, however the gospel is foolishness to those who are perishing. Does that mean I must purpose to know between the two so as not to offend those who the Lord is passing by. Of course not, and you all know that too.

For better or for worse, 13 years ago I was in a heavy metal band that broke up. We were recording artists and had some limited popularity regionally. Recently, the old members asked if I would do a reunion show. After much hesitancy and counsel, I replied that I would if I could use it as a platform for the promoting of the gospel of Christ. The old members know of my love for Christ, and are aware that many modifications will need to be made, yet they have given their approval. Two of them I led too the Lord several years back. They have a chance to relive a time of glory and I have the opportunity to tell all who knew the old man the reason for the hope that exists within me.

Paul says, in 1st Corinthians 9, 19 For though I am free from all, I have made myself a servant to all, that I might win more of them. 20 To the Jews I became as a Jew, in order to win Jews. To those under the law I became as one under the law (though not being myself under the law) that I might win those under the law. 21 To those outside the law I became as one outside the law (not being outside the law of God but under the law of Christ) that I might win those outside the law. 22 To the weak I became weak, that I might win the weak. I have become all things to all people, that by all means I might save some. 23 I do it all for the sake of the gospel, that I may share with them in its blessings.


----------



## Whitefield

This is something Whitefield taught Wesley to do.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

I think some open air preachers are an embarrassment, with all their histrionics. I simply take a table to the local university (ASU), set up a sign with my web site url, and sit there, with an extra chair for visitors, with my Bible, laptop, and answer any questions of those that stop by. I don't yell or hawk at anyone, as some open air preachers I have seen do. I hand out copies of my statement of faith and discuss it with anyone who is curious. Nothing more, nothing less.

View attachment 525


----------



## Pergamum

I am VERY missions-minded, but I am largely against open-air bible-wavers on street corners...at least in the West.

Our culture has changed. Most written defenses you will find of open-air preaching wil be from the 1800's, not the 1990's. There is a reason for that.

If ANYONE is yelling at me, even if I agree with them, I will not like that. I had an aggressive evangelist on the street 4 years ago hassle me and the only way I got him to leave me alone was to tell him that I was an ordained seminary grad and was already saved. And I was getting ticked at him, because I was in a hurry to get somewhere and felt like I had to be rude and cut him off in mid-sentence to get the guy to shut up.


In England there is Hyde Park, but where are the Hyde Parks in America? 

Unless there is a cultrally-accepted venue, bothering people who do not want to be nothered and then calling the reacitons "persecution" if generally not a wide course of action.

Like always, I want to say again" The best method of evangelism is through your already-established contacts. If you are not Gospelling to your friends and families, don't bother strangers or engage in "cold contacts" by approaching folks on the street who cringe at the sight of an aggressive stranger approaching. Be deliberate with your relationships and this will bearmore fruit.


Best methods for open-air preaching:

---Book a park or a public place such that people can come and go at will (rather than you cornering them on a street corner and they have to endure you until the traffic stops).

----Go in a group. Be open to using pictures or even displays to draw attention. Use music too.

---Don't dress like a Mormon missionary, wave your bible angrily or look generally mad ("Ah, just another wacko..."), Casual, relaxed and friendly is better.

---Have audience interaction and Q and A, (with polite answers on your part),

----Be willing to apologize for the past offenses of Christians since people will bring up the Crusades, Inquisition and witch craze, or hypocritical Christians in their own past. Remember, you are not out to win arguments, but to win people and it is best to smile, apologize and return them to the beauty of Chist rather than the ugliness of Christians that they have experienced. 

---There are often hecklers. Be extra nice to them and answer them with love. People often come to Christ more due to our gnetle and kind actions than any aggressive cerebral argument we give them.

-----Don't claim persecution or freedom of speech if a property owner wants you to leave. Leave politely and thank them. Being told that you are annoying if NOT persecution.


----------



## Whitefield

Well, there are two meanings to "open air preaching"
1) the street-corner preacher
2) those who broke away from the idea that preaching could only occur from a pulpit and under a roof (i.e., inside a church)


----------



## Pergamum

ADDENDUM:

Most of the "witnessing" that the church does is ineffective because it is a "program" that "targets" cold contacts. Instead, we should drop the programs and train our people to merely love the relationships that they already have. 

Donald McGavran wrote a book called "The Bridges of God" and documented how, in India, the Gospel spread through family and friend relationships. The same here, and everywhere I think.... Family and friends form a web of relationships that can become the "Bridges of God..." and we should focus on these bridges rather than a stranger trying to get to work on time.


----------



## Michael Doyle

[video=youtube;E93S1c6miKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E93S1c6miKE&feature=PlayList&p=A6324953A987C5E7&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5[/video]

Pastor Rob McCurly from Greenville Presbyterian gives a nice synopsis of what I believe biblical evangelism to be. I know this is a bit pragmatic, yet I have seen much success in this methodology. One must remain humble and meek in the presentation. We can lovingly share Christ in a way that we are not clothes lining folks and keeping them from their business.

Let him who has ears to hear, hear.


----------



## Gloria

jambo said:


> I used to preach weekly in the open air a number of years ago. There was regular Saturday afternoon preaching in the town centre. Very few people stopped to listen as people just passed by. We also went out late on a Thursday or Friday night (11pm-2am) and felt this was a stark contrast to Saturday afternoons. Within minutes of preaching a large crowd would gather and and listen and ask questions. It was nearly all young people but we had many meaningful conversations from those late night preaching sessions. Some interested people you met actually came along to church for a few weeks or started attending evangelistic bible studies in homes. As a result of one open-air meeting I recall arranging to meet with a group of half a dozen girls in a park to have a bible study with them at a later date. I did a lot of door to door work in the town and it was amazing the number of doors you knocked on where people recognised you from the late night preaching and further conversations could be carried on.
> 
> I found using a sketchboard a big help and I also found using a loudspeaker was a bad thing as people just stayed further away and people got more easily annoyed when it was used.



God is amazing. Amen.


----------



## Michael Doyle

> Best methods for open-air preaching:
> 
> ---Book a park or a public place such that people can come and go at will (rather than you cornering them on a street corner and they have to endure you until the traffic stops).
> 
> ----Go in a group. Be open to using pictures or even displays to draw attention. Use music too.
> 
> ---Don't dress like a Mormon missionary, wave your bible angrily or look generally mad ("Ah, just another wacko..."), Casual, relaxed and friendly is better.
> 
> ---Have audience interaction and Q and A, (with polite answers on your part),
> 
> ----Be willing to apologize for the past offenses of Christians since people will bring up the Crusades, Inquisition and witch craze, or hypocritical Christians in their own past. Remember, you are not out to win arguments, but to win people and it is best to smile, apologize and return them to the beauty of Chist rather than the ugliness of Christians that they have experienced.
> 
> ---There are often hecklers. Be extra nice to them and answer them with love. People often come to Christ more due to our gnetle and kind actions than any aggressive cerebral argument we give them.
> 
> -----Don't claim persecution or freedom of speech if a property owner wants you to leave. Leave politely and thank them. Being told that you are annoying if NOT persecution.




This is all very helpful advice and is similar to what I find to be effective. Thanks


----------



## Pergamum

jambo said:


> I used to preach weekly in the open air a number of years ago. There was regular Saturday afternoon preaching in the town centre. Very few people stopped to listen as people just passed by. We also went out late on a Thursday or Friday night (11pm-2am) and felt this was a stark contrast to Saturday afternoons. Within minutes of preaching a large crowd would gather and and listen and ask questions. It was nearly all young people but we had many meaningful conversations from those late night preaching sessions. Some interested people you met actually came along to church for a few weeks or started attending evangelistic bible studies in homes. As a result of one open-air meeting I recall arranging to meet with a group of half a dozen girls in a park to have a bible study with them at a later date. I did a lot of door to door work in the town and it was amazing the number of doors you knocked on where people recognised you from the late night preaching and further conversations could be carried on.
> 
> I found using a sketchboard a big help and I also found using a loudspeaker was a bad thing as people just stayed further away and people got more easily annoyed when it was used.




How big of a town was this? How rural or urban?


----------



## christianyouth

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I think some open air preachers are an embarrassment, with all their histrionics. I simply take a table to the local university (ASU), set up a sign with my web site url, and sit there, with an extra chair for visitors, with my Bible, laptop, and answer any questions of those that stop by. I don't yell or hawk at anyone, as some open air preachers I have seen do. I hand out copies of my statement of faith and discuss it with anyone who is curious. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> View attachment 525



I haven't heard of this before, but this is a great way to outreach!


----------



## jambo

Pergamum said:


> jambo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to preach weekly in the open air a number of years ago. There was regular Saturday afternoon preaching in the town centre. Very few people stopped to listen as people just passed by. We also went out late on a Thursday or Friday night (11pm-2am) and felt this was a stark contrast to Saturday afternoons. Within minutes of preaching a large crowd would gather and and listen and ask questions. It was nearly all young people but we had many meaningful conversations from those late night preaching sessions. Some interested people you met actually came along to church for a few weeks or started attending evangelistic bible studies in homes. As a result of one open-air meeting I recall arranging to meet with a group of half a dozen girls in a park to have a bible study with them at a later date. I did a lot of door to door work in the town and it was amazing the number of doors you knocked on where people recognised you from the late night preaching and further conversations could be carried on.
> 
> I found using a sketchboard a big help and I also found using a loudspeaker was a bad thing as people just stayed further away and people got more easily annoyed when it was used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How big of a town was this? How rural or urban?
Click to expand...


This was both in a biggish Irish town (big by Irish standards) of around 16 000 and also in an average Irish town of around 8 000. I also forgot to mention a weekly market in a smaller Irish town but on market day lots of farmers and visitor were in town. I liked the market place as afterwards you could wander round chatting to the stall holders who were there every week.

Most or Ireland is rural. Big towns like Dublin (1 000 000), Cork (250 000), Limerick (150 000), Waterford (60 000) and Galway are large. Then there are a few towns of around 20-30 000. Quite a few between 10-20 000 but there are lots and lots of towns between 5-10 000. These figures were the figures when we lived in there from 1986-1996 and have probably changed a bit.

It astonishes me to think of the opportunity to freely preach in those towns. Talk to anyone who did open air preaching right up until the 1970's and they will all have stories of being attacked, beaten, stoned, thrown in rivers etc 

It was easy enough for me to stand up and preach as I was an But I was always filled with admiration and felt humbled however when any of the local believers preached in the open air for it was a huge task and a huge statement they were making in so doing.


----------



## Pergamum

jambo said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jambo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to preach weekly in the open air a number of years ago. There was regular Saturday afternoon preaching in the town centre. Very few people stopped to listen as people just passed by. We also went out late on a Thursday or Friday night (11pm-2am) and felt this was a stark contrast to Saturday afternoons. Within minutes of preaching a large crowd would gather and and listen and ask questions. It was nearly all young people but we had many meaningful conversations from those late night preaching sessions. Some interested people you met actually came along to church for a few weeks or started attending evangelistic bible studies in homes. As a result of one open-air meeting I recall arranging to meet with a group of half a dozen girls in a park to have a bible study with them at a later date. I did a lot of door to door work in the town and it was amazing the number of doors you knocked on where people recognised you from the late night preaching and further conversations could be carried on.
> 
> I found using a sketchboard a big help and I also found using a loudspeaker was a bad thing as people just stayed further away and people got more easily annoyed when it was used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How big of a town was this? How rural or urban?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This was both in a biggish Irish town (big by Irish standards) of around 16 000 and also in an average Irish town of around 8 000. I also forgot to mention a weekly market in a smaller Irish town but on market day lots of farmers and visitor were in town. I liked the market place as afterwards you could wander round chatting to the stall holders who were there every week.
> 
> Most or Ireland is rural. Big towns like Dublin (1 000 000), Cork (250 000), Limerick (150 000), Waterford (60 000) and Galway are large. Then there are a few towns of around 20-30 000. Quite a few between 10-20 000 but there are lots and lots of towns between 5-10 000. These figures were the figures when we lived in there from 1986-1996 and have probably changed a bit.
> 
> It astonishes me to think of the opportunity to freely preach in those towns. Talk to anyone who did open air preaching right up until the 1970's and they will all have stories of being attacked, beaten, stoned, thrown in rivers etc
> 
> It was easy enough for me to stand up and preach as I was an But I was always filled with admiration and felt humbled however when any of the local believers preached in the open air for it was a huge task and a huge statement they were making in so doing.
Click to expand...


Awesome.


Do you think such an approach worked because you were in Ireland, and do you think this would be an effective strategy in the US?


----------



## jambo

Never having visited the States I don't think I would be qualified to comment on how effective it would be in the US setting. I do not think responses I encountered had as much to do with being Irish as being Catholic. I would think in any predominantly RC country open air preaching may be more effective than in Protestant countries. The RC has a naturally religious side to him that makes him more inquisitive (but not necessarily more responsive) about other peoples religion. I recall meeting one guy who told me he was a Communist but then qualified it by saying he was a Catholic Communist. It may sound contradictory but I knew exactly what he meant and for me it sums up the RC mindset that even in atheism religion still plays a part.

There is more to street work than open air preaching. I know some people who have a real gift of just walking up to people in town centres and engaging in spiritual conversations. I have tried this myself and just can't do it. It is just not my personality but others can do this. If you have people in your local church who can do this then encourage them to do it. 

With computers now it is easy to produce literature that suits local towns and situations. That can also be used quite effectively. 

In the past we have hired a room in a hotel or a pub and invited people in of the street for an evangelisitc bible study or talk. You can end up with anything from zero (but usually there is at least one or two) to a dozen

No one knows the local situation better than the local church and the church should plan its outreach accordingly. 

One other effective way (but I don't know if this would suite the American way or not) is to have open air childrens clubs on housing estates. This is actually quite popular in Ireland, north and south. A week of say three clubs a day in different estates is hard work, demanding and exhausting but I have found always found it worthwhile.


----------



## Pergamum

_No one knows the local situation better than the local church and the church should plan its outreach accordingly. _

That is a good insight.

So many of the street preachers do not really direct anyone into a church. We have for so long split "evangelism" off from "discipleship" that much which passes for evangelism or missions is quite an incomplete process.

Anywhere we work in missions or evangelism, we ought to be church-focused with a view to incorporate souls into congregations of maturing believers.... this is harder with street preachers who do not follow up on any "converts."


----------



## OPC'n

I wonder how effective it is in America. People are always in such a hurry to get where they are going they rarely stop and smell the roses much less preaching. I have a friend who does evangelism vis booths and people actually do stop and talk with her....so maybe it would be effective.


----------



## Pergamum

I think the failure of many churches' "evangelistic outreach programs" is just that - they are programs. They do not change the hearts of the church-goers sitting in the pews, but only manage to recruit or guilt people into bugging strangers on a tuesday night.

Much more effective than "going out on the street" every tuesday night would be to equip folks on Sundays so that, in their day to day lives and among their already close contacts, the pew sitters can know how more effectively to bless those closest to them. 

Each one of us has so many folks in our "web of contacts" and among our families and friends that, rather than spending much time and effort on strangers, we should "Stop witnessing, and start loving" and let the Gospel work along relational, familial and friendship chains, as it always has.


----------



## Blue Tick

*Some people should stay home...*

Not much fruit in this stuff...

[video=youtube;n94LOS4O4r4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n94LOS4O4r4&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;sTUwhcxSHtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTUwhcxSHtg&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;hmbhbcIFH9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmbhbcIFH9I&feature=related[/video]


----------



## christianyouth

Jon 316 said:


> Just think if you would like for an atheist to start spouting off his doctrines when you were trying to shop or whatever. I'm guessing you would be pretty mad at the atheist and probably think of a couple words that would describe him, like dogmatic and intolerant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I wouldnt be mad at all. I believe in freedom of speech. People have a choice to stop and listen or walk on into the shops. We live in a culture that preaches at us every day. The advertisements do not ask my permission, their gospel cries out from every shop window, every billboard every poster etc.
> 
> In the City people do all sorts i.e street theatre e.g buskers, musicians, circus acts etc- I appreciate the freedom of expression that is still available today to an extent.
> 
> At the end of the day if my neighbours house was on fire I would not quietly tap on his door out of fear of offending him. Neither would I ask him if he minded me telling him something important about his fate. No. I would shout "FIRE! FIRE! YOUR HOUSE IS ON FIRE! WAKE UP!! GET OUT! RUN FOR SAFETY!!!"
> 
> Open air preaching is a great opportunity to 'Go into all the world' and proclaim Christ. If people wish to stop their ears that is fine. If people choose to listen then reject it, that is also fine. At the end of the day- the sky does not ask permission to proclaim the glory of God. The stars do not stoop down and ask if fallen man would be upset if they speak of God's wonders! Day and night the earth and all creation boldly proclaims and so ought we!
Click to expand...


Hey brother,

I just wanted to say that I rethought my position on this issue. I realize that when I heard 'open air preaching' I pictured evangelists yelling at people, swaggering back in forth in a suit and holding a KJV. I looked on the Internet for open air preaching + WOTM, and I found some people who seem to do it pretty well(though some who seem proud as well). So I apologize for speaking out against it, and I hope I didn't discourage you from getting out there and preaching the Gospel. 

(though I'm still not convinced that open air preaching is more effective than personal evangelism)


----------



## Repre5entYHWH

christianyouth said:


> Hey brother,
> 
> I just wanted to say that I rethought my position on this issue. I realize that when I heard 'open air preaching' I pictured evangelists yelling at people, swaggering back in forth in a suit and holding a KJV. I looked on the Internet for open air preaching + WOTM, and I found some people who seem to do it pretty well(though some who seem proud as well). So I apologize for speaking out against it, and I hope I didn't discourage you from getting out there and preaching the Gospel.
> 
> (though I'm still not convinced that open air preaching is more effective than personal evangelism)




but since in your view personal evangelism is more effective is that pragmatism to say this is how we ought to do it? regardless of which one is more effective .... i mean if not one soul got saved out of years of open air ... OR evangelism that does not negate the fact that we are to obey the biblical command.


----------



## Zenas

I think if it is done, it should be done by an ordained pastor. During undergrad, a couple of 20-somethings were in the middle of campus waiving a Bible around and walking around with a placard. They look at me and my girlfriend, now wife, and accused us of having pre-marital sex. 

We thought it was funny in one sense, and sad in another because they weren't so much using the law to convict of sin, but just assuming people were committing common sins and calling them names accordingly. The website they had on their placard associated them with an open-air peaching movement that seemed to imply neither of the two men were ordained by any church organization, and were under no authority regarding what they did or did not say. 

I think it can be good, but the preachers need to be accountable to someone.


----------



## he beholds

I think if the people who are preaching are not crazy, it could really be fine. As a teenager who basically spent every second outside of school loitering on the streets of my small, almost urban, neighborhood (one square mile/10,000 people), I would make friends with all of the crazies--and most of them were there "for Christ." However, they weren't from a church, weren't inviting us to church, weren't telling us exactly the Gospel, but they were telling us things like, "Don't own cars: 'Do not lay up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust destroy and where thieves break in and steal, but lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust destroys and where thieves do not break in and steal.'"
And they would just go to where we (teenagers) would congregate--the trolley stop, for instance--and almost harass us, and then we'd almost harass them in return.
We knew them by name and really, they were always somewhat crazy.

I know of people who would go to Oakland, where Pitt is, and preach there. I think these people were not crazy, so I imagine they may have gotten through to some people.
But sometimes the type of person who is brave enough to do this is crazy, or very hostile. Those two types should probably stay home. 

I think, after reading this thread, that if a church were to send people to do this, and I mean a good, Reformed church, then it could be very, very beneficial! I would like to see this happen!!


----------



## Repre5entYHWH

Zenas said:


> I think if it is done, it should be done by an ordained pastor. During undergrad, a couple of 20-somethings were in the middle of campus waiving a Bible around and walking around with a placard. They look at me and my girlfriend, now wife, and accused us of having pre-marital sex.
> 
> We thought it was funny in one sense, and sad in another because they weren't so much using the law to convict of sin, but just assuming people were committing common sins and calling them names accordingly. The website they had on their placard associated them with an open-air peaching movement that seemed to imply neither of the two men were ordained by any church organization, and were under no authority regarding what they did or did not say.
> 
> I think it can be good, but the preachers need to be accountable to someone.



i'm not sure they have to be ordained .... but i'll have to think about that. they do need to know their theology.


----------



## Pergamum

How has our country changed? Whitefield was a great success, but now street preachers and open air preachers are mostly considered crazies. Is it because they are now considered crazies mostly, or is it because many of them are, in fact, fairly crazy?

Many will blame our society. But is there any difference between Whitefield's approach and techniques and ours? I think there is; he was invited to set places, he didn't go intrude and become obnoxious it seems.


----------



## LawrenceU

That is a good piece. Thanks for putting it up.


----------

